# Head Boat in the Myrtle Beach Area



## Bear-60 (Jun 7, 2004)

I grew up in the area. Fished the Hurricane fleet and Capt. Juels some with my Dad. Be in town later this month and want to take my son out for a day trip. Would appreciate any current information on folks to look for or avoid.


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Couple places to go Capt. Dick's at Murrells Inlet and Little River Fishing Fleet at Little River. Both have 1/2 day and all day trips.

Bill


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

i have fished with captain dicks ont he gulfstream bottom fishing trips and have always had a good time and caught plenty of fish. 

if you are on the "inlet princess" get a spot on the starboard side just about where the spring cleats are and your drift wwill be down stream as they achor off the port stern cleat. if you are on the "captain bill III" aka CBIII then go for the starboard stern corner and get your son on your right. this will give you the biggest spots on the boat and a down current drift straigt off your spot. 

good luck,
jerry


----------

